# ?

## ToT

? 
     ,,    .

----------


## MMM

-  1,  ,  Excel ! (  ,   - !...  , -     Access -     )    ""     !

----------


## jul-2000

, 1-.       .  1-   .

----------


## Sveta

Excel.

----------

,    ,    1,     ...  ,    ,         ,    ,  ...

----------


## jul-2000

, ,   .      .  ,    -       .  ,  ,    .

----------

, 1   ....
  ,..  ,  .  ....  - ,   ...

----------

Excel    3.3
   .

----------

...     1  :Ass:  
-   -   :Mad:

----------

-

----------


## Wolodya

Excel  1C

----------


## quasar

"".   ...

----------

.           ,   ,       .        17.7    .  1 ,     50  .  ,    .

----------


## Anni

1  .      ,      - . Exel     /   .

----------

1""  7.7  4.2
         , ,     .
 ""  ""  1""

----------


## BMB

1C:.  7,7.  .  ,      ,          .

----------

1c 6.0 + Excel.  6.0     Excel (        VBA).          ( ~100       20 ).    ,    Foxe c     .         .       " 45  51  ",    .

----------

.  , .

----------

/,   , ,    , ,   ,   .
   1 .

----------

1, ,   "",       .   (         1)   Exel.

----------

1.     (   -   .).     ,                   -  -  .

----------

1

----------

Offise  Office

----------

> __ 
> *   Offise  Office  *


,   ,  ... :Type:

----------


## ToT

...      ?

----------


## .

+Excel    ,  ,   ,     -   .    ,    -  .  - .      .   ,      .  Excel, ,   !   .

----------

> _  ToT_ 
> *    ? 
>      ,,    .*

----------

-

----------

- .   :  *Microsoft Office*  :Smilie:

----------


## CrazyBuh

:Smilie:  
   .     : ,      .

----------

> _  CrazyBuh_ 
> *     : ,      .*


 :Big Grin:  

__      .   . 
__ .   . 
__ ,  ,   .  :Smilie:  

      ,  :          .     . 

1. ,   ,   -      -    .           ,     ,       *MS Acsess*,    ? 

2.       ,    ,       ,         *MS Excel*? 

3.  ,    ,            *MS Word*? 

,    *1*, *-*   ,      ,      ,    ,     .     , ,   .        .  , , ...   .  :Frown:   ,  .    .  :Wink:

----------


## CrazyBuh

.   1 (6.0+7.7)    2 .    Excel.  VBA     -    .
        .  , .       !
      .  ,       .     " "?   ,    .   .,     ,  "   .."

----------

> _  CrazyBuh_ 
> *        .  , .       !*


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Smoker:  




> _  CrazyBuh_ 
> *  .   ,    .   .,     ,  "   .."*


 .  -        (  ).    ?         :Mad: ,   .  ,    .       ,    .  :Frown:  

 :Type: ,     -    ?   .       :    1.    1, ?  , *, , , ...*    ,  .     ?  :Ass:

----------


## CrazyBuh

?          .  .. Excel   1112-11111111?      ? ,        .

----------

?   ,  1    ..           ,     .  ,   -    "-"?

----------


## Julia

1 "".       .     1,   .! :Smilie:

----------

> _CrazyBuh:_
>            ?


  .  :yes:  


> _ 1/98   :_
> 9.        -  (,   ..) . 
> 
> 2.                   ,  ,        . 
> 
>             ,   ,  , , **    , *   ,       * .
> 
> 5.      ()         . 
>   :  (...) 
> ...





> _    :_
>  10. ** . 
> 1.  (...)     (),     ,   ,     ,     , ,     .
> (...)


  ? 
1.       .         (). 
2.  ,           . 
3.       . 
4.       (), , ,       (  ).
5. -,   ,   . ,      ,   . 


> _CrazyBuh:_
>        . [/B]


, .       :

 . 7 * 1/98*,     : _, , ,    , , ._


> _    :_
>  10.   . 
> (...)
> 2.         (...)
> 3.        (...)
> (...)


 ,                    ,       .  ,         ,     ,   ,      , ,   ..     .         , ,      ,       . 

 , , ,    -     ,         ,        . 


> _CrazyBuh:_
>      ?


Windows .  :Smilie:  


> _CrazyBuh:_
>  .. Excel   1112-11111111?


  XL   .   ,         .     .   :  - (, , -)   ,  -   ..     .   .  ,    .      .  ,         WordPad    .  :Type:       (    . ),    .  ,   ,          (     :Smilie:  ). ,   ,       . ,    .


> _CrazyBuh:_
> ,        .


  :Baby:

----------


## stas

,

 ,         :Smilie:  

(1)      ()      ()  ()    -  ,        17.7. 

(2)     ,         ,            (     .ini  .md?)

(3)     ,        -     .

         :     (   ?),            :Big Grin:

----------


## CrazyBuh

, !    1           .  stas        !
      :
    (),     ,    
..          
 .       .

----------

> _stas:_
> (1)      
> ()      ()


 .     ( III  1/98),        ,   ,    . ,  ,    ,    ,  , ,     .    , ,    ,     ,        **   :yes: ,          __  (. 11)      (. 12). 

  .    _ ,   _ ,     _  ,      _ !        ,  ,    . 

    (  )  :     -  .        .        ,       (),        ,      . 

,              ,   ,           .  :Frown:   ,     ,    ,      ,    .   ,    . **          .  :Smilie:  


> _stas:_
> (1)      
> ()    -  ,        17.7.


 ** .     ,     , ,    ..,     , -   . 


> _stas:_
> (2)     ,         ,            (     .ini  .md?) 
> (3) ...


              .        ,     ,  ,   .  :yes:  * ,      * ,     .  :No:

----------

> _CrazyBuh:_
>      : 
>     (),     ,    
> ..           
>  .


      ,      .        1 ( !  :Smilie:  ).     /,  /. 

    1/98       , ** .  ? ?       ?   ?   :   ?      ?   ? 

-, .  *    ? -   , * .     ,  ?   ? . ?    ?  ?   ,   .       ,  ,    :Type:  ,         ..  !  :Big Grin:

----------

.  ,       ( ,  ).  ,   .       ,        ,          ? !   -,                    .       . ,    1  ,    ,-   ,  ( )  .

----------

: 1C:  -  ?

----------


## MMM

:
" ()            ,   ."
(  , ,   "",   ...)
 VBA. :Smilie:

----------

1 
 SAP R3 -  1-  ,         !

----------


## CrazyBuh

!  -  . -      ?               -      ?    16.0        ,     .           -    :   ?       ?

----------


## stas

2 Finder

,

     .  ,    __ .   ?       (   ,         ),   (         -    , ,  etc.;          ,       ).    ?    .      ,    ,    __.  (,  )    __,            .

     : *     "   "     " " * .    ,       , -     ,  " " (     9000) , ,     .

          (    )  .                (  ).

  "   "    ,    ()   ()        .

    ,            ,     - .    ()   -   -.           .

----------


## CrazyBuh

, !

----------

2 stas


> _stas:_
>  ,    __ .    ?    .      ,    ,    __.  (,  )    __,            .


 .  :yes:   :Smilie:    ,       post :


> _:_
> ** (     ) **  ,          __  (. 11  1/98)      (. 12).


_(......)_


> _stas:_
>   ?      ,   . ()





> _stas:_
>     : *     "   "     " " * . (...)   "   "    ,    ()   ()        .


     . ,  .  :Confused:   :  *  ,      * ,   ,       () . , ** .  :yes:    :  ,  ,   (,   ,    )  .  - ,   ,     ,     . 

**   :Talk:        .    ,    .

----------


## CrazyBuh

,  ,   :
   ,      -      .       ,    . "          :      ,        ",   *-*  . ( "" 7 2002.) 
,  ...  ...   -        . :Speaking:

----------

--.    ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

"-".  ,        ( 12000)  .

----------

4    ,       (  )   :Wink: .           .   1     .  :Ass:

----------

1 7.7 
         ""      "" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

,   ,   1            ?     1.          .         ,   .

----------


## Olenka

" "   - ,   . xel  !

----------

1. 7.7. 
   ,    .
   ,     .

----------


## MMM

,     ,      " "?
   ,   .
  ,         ,    (    )

----------


## Nelja

,    1

----------


## CrazyBuh

> _  MMM_ 
> *   ,     ,      " "?*


    - ,     N  N1    "   ". ,  - - ,  .            -              .  ,      ()  ** .   ,      (1,2,3...   ) -         : "               -     .."       ( )   ,  ,  ,   - ,                     .     -  1       :Type:  .

----------


## --

.

  ,    ,   -.

----------

1  .    ,       .

----------


## Olgabsh

1    .           :Smilie: ,         ,          :Smilie:

----------

1C 7.7   4.2 (    ),      Excel

----------

1, Excel

_______________
 ,

----------

1: 7.7.   , ..     . 
   .      - 1 ! (  ,    ).      1  :          .

         (         !).   -    .,    ,   1.  
      , , , Access.      -  ,      !!!

----------


## Sptr

91 .     ,     " ".    ,  .

----------

1 -   .

----------

1,      -  ...

----------

-   ,    (   "" ).

    -    100/ ...

      ...
 :Wink:

----------

Excel,  1.
   ...   Excel.

----------

1: ,     Excel. 1:  ,       .       .   .     . ,     ,   .

----------

1 C  6.0,      ,          (  ),   7.7    .

----------


## Galina_S

(5 ),        .    1,   ,     ,   ,              .       ,  ,        :Frown:

----------

1 7.7.  ,   - -.

----------


## Lucien

-

----------


## honeymoon

1 7.7 +  "  ",     EXEL.   ,    .
  ,   ,   ,      -  -     !
1  ,    , ..     8 . (,      "  " 1.    ,    .     ,  !).

----------

1 7.7      ,    ,   ,    ,   .   Exele     ,    .

----------


## IAE

-,   
     1

----------


## Tatyana65

1-  -.   . -        . :Ass:

----------


## Katrin

,  :Love:   :Love:  ,      1 :Hmm:

----------

1    ,     7.7, ,      ,      ,  0 7  ,   ,       ,  1.   , ,,   ....

----------

1C.      (1999 )    .

P.S.   (20  )  :Wink:

----------

/2

----------


## Katrin

Microsoft Office, 1-, -,

----------

Excel,    , ...
 ...



> ,   ,       .


...     :Smilie:

----------


## VASKA

6.7,       .
   3.3

----------


## Abra

1

----------


## Cosmo

1  !       ,     ,      1-,   !
 1  !

----------


## od17

Excel+Access.        1-  ,  !!!     .     1 ,  4- (      )

----------


## Sveda

"1 C  6.0,      ,          (  ),   7.7    ."

  !
6.0-    .             .     ,     ,             2   .   7.7,  ""- ,        .

----------

,   ....  .  ,      .     "".    "-"      5   4-.      ,     ,   .
   1 -    ,      .  1- " ",   ""     1-.

 !

----------


## net

1C     6.0,    7.7.  4.2,  ,  ,       .       ,      ,   , .     ,  ,   ,  .    1.     Excele.

----------


## Stroy-ka

1 -    ,      .  1- " ",   ""     1-. :7:  :write: 
1 7.7   ,   ,  ,  !      ,    . . :Frown: 
         -     (     ),        ,  ,  . ,      .
    -       1 8.0   (     ).       -   ,                   ,        ,      ,            .  ,   .        (   ,  -  ).   ,         , ,         .  ,   ,         .    ,          , , , ,    8.0   .

----------

> ...     1  
> -   -


  . ""         .  1 (7.7)  .
: , -   :Wink:

----------


## Smic

,  1    .    1     ,     ,  " ".    1     ,     1         "".     - ""       Accesse  .     ,     ?
    1    , .          "- ".

----------


## Misevich

1  7.7  4,5       ,     .      ,  .      1.                  .      ??

----------


## Warbler

1C: ,      95% .  70 ..       .

----------


## shapkina

1.         ...      ,     25  .

----------


## Irida2004

-.  . 
 :
1)      ;
2) ;
3) .
:
1)     .

----------


## VES

1.  .

----------


## _

1 7.7.   ,          .      40  ,     !     -           :Smilie: )).    !    ,

----------


## 1

1,   ,   DOS-

----------


## Nia

MS

----------


## dachka5

-        (,  ,         ) SAP R3?

----------


## Miha

1,  ,  ,  .

----------


## Jil

1C . 4,0,  ,      50%,  - Excel

----------

3  (  DOC     Windows).    ( ,    )    .

----------


## zholya

1,     - .   ,    .       . . :Hmm:

----------

1.     !!!!   "1 " . 
   "-".  !!!     !   Excel  . ("-"   Windows.  ,  ).
.  :Type:

----------


## Aquad

**, 

   !

----------

, ,

----------


## Mikl&Tim

**  "C-"?

----------


## twain

1 -   ,   ....    ...     -        , 90  ,  ,  / 68     - !! 
      -      DOS  ..
     - - .

----------


## Anceya

..        ,   ,        ,           18  .....   1.. .     ..  "   "

----------


## RT

*Anceya*,   :Smilie: 
-    :Smilie: 

 1-   .   ,   .      ,    , ..   .  1   .   ,         .       .
 2-  () -    -  -  "", ,  .    ,   :      ""  "".     .           ,   ,  , ,   .         !!!       ,  ,  ,      .   . 
3- : 1. , , . 

,    -  -   .   !  :Smilie:

----------


## Prince of Walles

1C  1999 .        ,      ,        ,  . 
  Excel  ?!?! ,   ?

----------


## sveetna

1C c 2004.   -.        6   Exel.    1.  .    ,..  10      ,   1. ( -).

----------


## sinigiya

1  Excel

----------


## top

1997  2004 -4,  - ,    
-.    ?        - 1.
    .

----------


## olija

-  ,    ?      1. 
        1    .   -     .   -  (  )-  ,     -  1, - ,     -  .          .    +  -.

----------


## olija

-?   ?

----------


## olija

,    .   .         ,    ,       ,    .

----------


## narzamas

1,     
 1 ,     ,    .

----------

1

----------

1 7.7 .  ,      .

----------

1  ,    ,    .   ,   ,   ,       ,    1    .

----------


## Jil

1 +   ,     ,    .

----------


## roman-sp

MBS Axapta v 3.0

----------

""  -?

----------


## RedCat

(  ),    (    ).    1 (  5),      ,      , ..    ,   .     (    )     .

----------


## 88

1 -  . ,  -  ,   . 1   -  ,  . 
   1.

----------


## novela

Scala

----------

[I]  1:,1:   ...   1:, Exel      .      (    ,      ""  1)

----------


## Kvalex

-.      ,    1       .        (   ""  CD-ROM,           ),     1.

----------


## Melena

_ 1.   ,.    .,       ..  .       . ,     1, -,   .    .        ._

----------

2000     EXCEL (,    ,  /  ),     "   EXCEL?" -   ,   ,        ..      2003   - 15  ,  "" 12 (    ,      ).  2002    -       ,  ,   .    EXCEL -         (    -      ""),     ""   (          ""    ),     , ,         . 
 2003    ,    1 7.7 , ,  ,       (   ,     ,   (,    - /  )    ),  , ,          .   2003        1,    ,     1 ,     123-    . 
   " 1",  ,            1 (    ! ! ! ),     -   :Frown: 
    ,  ( DOS -  ),  (DOS,     ), - -   ,          1,        " ".             - "  " ,    .
:   1,  EXCEL  "  "  ,    ,  ,  2  1        "" EXCEL  :Smilie:

----------


## _

"",   .      .   ""

----------

1 . +

----------

1 -     -

----------


## tms73

1       ,        ,         .   -  .,

----------


## Rasa

-     .       .   ,     - .  ,   ,  ""  "".

----------


## Olja

1C:.  7,7;  1C:  -.

----------


## Glazki

> , 1-.       .  1-


 1 -    ...

----------

,    "-"     .     -   ,            ,      ,    .   .         600 ..     1200-1500  ,          ,  - ,  - .     ,         -     1 ( ),         ,    1.    ,       ,    100     ,   ,      .        Excel.   ,   Excel!

----------

> ,            ,      ,


   1            .         ?  . 



> ,         -     1 ( ),


 ,   1 -        .  :Wink:

----------

> 1            .         ?  .


  .  ??? ???        1. 
   "" ,   1      ,    - ...    ???



> ,   1 -        .


            ?       . 1.     ,      ,      .  ,      . 2. ,  ,   . 3. , , ,   ,      ,        .    1000 ..,  -     ,    100 ..  100 .   ....  ...

----------

-     , ,    ,  !



> "" ,   1      ,    - ..


    ?      !      ,    ,   ,  1       .           .



> ?


  -  .       ,     readme.txt.

-  - .    ,    1,       .    ,  1  ,     ,

      ,      .  ?

----------

1-7 . :    ,       . -        ,         .     !!!!!  ,        1  , ..    -  .     -,    .       ,   ,   . ,     (    ?).    ,  .

----------


## od17

> -. ...    ,  .


       1?

----------


## vital_78

.

----------


## Kesha888

:yes:        10         (  1  ( 486  -   ?)     ( 6  -    ,  )      (  -  ?  :Smilie:  ). ,   ,    -     (5 , 3 ).   ,            -  1 (  4.0  DOS).              ,      !!!     .   -        "".                Excel.    10    ,   -    :Wink:  !

----------


## Bratsk

- - EXCEL, 
- - 1Sv7.7.
 ,   ,  , ,  1S-    :        .

----------


## Vera_Veronika

5    "-"     ,    . ,  -     ,     .  :Wow:

----------

,   1    51 .      ,     1  . -   .

----------


## Smic

> ,   1    51 .  -   .


  .    ""  - ....

----------


## Aquad

**, 
 => Sub Count =>  ...
    ...

----------

,   .   ,    ,     51/1, 51/2, 51/3 ,  ,  .

----------

[COLOR=Blue][ ,  ,  
  ,    ,   -   1,    -        :yes:

----------


## Aquad

**, 
 , , ,    ,   ... ???

----------

,          .     -           .      .  , ,    .      ,   , ,    .           ,        10%  20%.  ,       -     .      .

----------


## Aquad

> ,          .     -           .      .


     ...    !
  -  ?!

----------

-   .    ,         - 1.   .       (  ),    ,   ""  .      www.elmis-soft.com,      .

----------


## 2003

, ,   -    1,         ( )   .
   Excel,      1   ;    1  (,   - ,      -,   ). ,   .  .        - ,    -. ,       -  ...
   -   - ,   .

----------


## Aquad

* 2003*, 
    ?
       ...

----------


## 2003

?  , . 
       .,   -       1.     .   ,  ,  .    -, ,       .      1  - ...

----------


## Smic

> .      1  - ...


    1.        ...

----------


## 2003

> 1.        ...


  ,  ,     ,  - .      18? -  1  ?     1    ,        ,    18     ""

----------

1?    ,       ,   1     .      .

----------

> 18? -  1  ?     1    ,        ,    18     ""


       Excel ,        ,   ,    , . ,   ...  18      1 .   ,        :Frown:

----------


## olga_ax2004

,        -?                  ?

----------


## Mas

> 1?


,  .  :Stick Out Tongue:  
 "-"        527 
    ,    1: ( )
1  -  ,      ( )   (      ).     1:""
  1: -      1,     . ,  ,  .
 -     (   )
         ,      .    ,     .       ,     .
  -   ,     ,  , ,   ,  -  1.
    ,         (  ): -    1:  .

----------

.          ,     1,    (  3 ).            (    ,        )   ,       - ,   -   .            ,     ,          .    ""   "  "       Excele?

----------

> .            ,     ,          .    ""   "  "       Excele?


      ?     ... 1 6,0         ,  ... 7,7   (   )  28 ...  ,          -       ..   1  ...       .  :No-no:  
       ..  ..  :Confused:

----------

!.          .     .       () (        ).        ?         .         (  ?).  , ,    ,         ...                .   ,       . ,  ,    ,         .

----------

> .       () (        ).        ? .


   !
    ,.     :Dezl:

----------

!   1  .        :Ass:  ,  ,        ""   :Hmm:

----------


## 2006

> ?


   -  ,    -     !!!!!!!   




> .


       -      ,      !!!      -   "".  





> ,  ,    ,         .


   ,   ,       ,    !

----------

.
   1 ,     .    .

----------


## 2003

.  ,   ,    :Smilie:

----------

2003   : "  1: -      1,     . ,  ,  "

  ,  1  ,    1 ,       .
www.elmis-soft.com,   .
  ,  :

"    1    .

      1 ?
          , ,     ,             . 

,    ,    ,      .    ,    ,      . 
:     ,       () ,        .          ,    .           -   ,    ,   .                (    )   ,           ,     -    .
:   "",      , ,  ,   -,          .   ,  ,       "", "", "", " ",           ,            .        . ,  ,       1    . 
                       .   ,      .     ,       ?      -           ,  " "  .?           ,    1   1000  ?         ,      ?  ,   ,        , , ,   ?
           ,     100%     .         (,      ).
.        "-" -           ,              ,        , , ,          .            ,       .
.       100%   -     -         ,        ,       ( ,     ..).
               ( ,   ,     ..)        (  "",     ,        )    .                (!),    (  400  !)   ,       . , ,          ,     ,   ,       .  , ,  ""              ,             . "

----------


## Aquad

-    ...

** , 
  ...

----------


## tata630

Navision Financials -   .   ,    98 .,    :Wow:        -       ( 9 ). 
  ( )   Excel.

       1 (  ) -  "",    .

     NF -     :Big Grin:  ,   Excel   -      !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Aquad

*tata630*, 



> 1 (  ) -  "",    .


     ?!




> Navision Financials -   .   ,    98 .,        -       ( 9 ). 
>   ( )   Excel.


     -  ?!

----------


## 2003

Aquad,     ,   1   ?     :  , ,   -    ,  -  .    - .     +   .         .         ,   .

----------


## ..

:  .           .      (    4 ).      .  ,     . ,    ,   "".

----------


## Lisaya

> -  ?!


    ?

----------

1 .       .           24        .      ,      ,     ,        - "" -        (     ,     ,   ,     ,      ,  ,   ).      .

----------

> *tata630*, 
> 
>      -  ?!



   , .    : ,    ?    3,    3. ,      .    -      ,     ( ) .

----------

..     ,   1   ?     :  , ,   -    ,  -  .    - .     +   .         .         ,   .

----------


## Mas

1     "-" 8,5

----------

1   .    ,

----------


## musicman

": ".    -    ,    ,       (       -   ).
   ,    .      ,   .     ,   .  ().   .   ,    -   .     ?  ,    .
    +  ...  .

----------


## Lisaya

> 1   .    ,


        ?

----------


## musicman

> +  ...  .


  .     :
",    .  ,   . 
[18th January, 2005, 14:00:33]"
 :Smilie:

----------

m'm      .      10  .    .      ?

----------


## tata630

> ?


   ,     .   :Stick Out Tongue:         12 .      Navision,      , ,   ..  ..       30.   :yes:  

  1 - .    .             ,   .    ,  ,    -    ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

20  ,   6      .   -  , 600 ,  5  .  ,     ,     ""   ,   ..    ,   ,  ,   ,   !   1,

----------

1 -         ,       .

----------

> 1   .    ,


-      ,

----------


## Lisaya

> 


   ,    ,    .  ,

----------

,   ,    ,  . "  1,   "      ...

----------


## pretty

1

----------

> ?


, ,

----------

> ,     .      .


  :Wink: ))?

----------

1  .   ,     "".       .  ,         ,        -     .

----------


## 2

1      .    .
 .   1    200  2    .       .
1 .        .

----------

,  1 ,      ???

      (  ),    ,  ,  ,    (8.0),     8.0 .   ,        ,    .      ,      .

----------


## big2002

> 1.     (   -   .).     ,                   -  -  .


     ?     !

----------


## Lisaya

,    !   ,   !  ?   , .

----------


## big2002

> ,    !   ,   !  ?   , .


  ,         .    -?   Excel  -    ? , .

----------

*big2002*,      !      .

----------

.    7    .           :Smilie:

----------


## Lisaya

> Excel  -    ? , .


  , .     10   . ()   ,    


> .      .


,         ,  ,  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Vlad12

> ,         ,  ,  ?


       .

----------


## big2002

> , .     10   . ()   ,


 ?   ?

----------


## Aquad

*big2002*, 
    ... 
  ,   !

----------


## Ripley

1:  ,          (   1)...

----------


## Geldchen

1: ,          .  1:    ,    .

----------

"1S"   "".        ,        ,      .  ""     .

----------


## Lilya

:     ,   ,        !!!

----------


## Yul

BEST -   ,   .
  - !          .

----------

97 ,  ,
   ,
  ,     !

----------

" "          ,

----------


## jual

""       ,         .        , ,           . 
1     DOS,    Wind    .        .        .
    (   Wind  ) -,      .       .
   ,            1     .

----------

?

----------

,    . .

----------


## NASTY17

EXCEL  1,     ,     ,    - (   ) - , .

----------

EXCEL,    ,       ,    .     ,    !   1 .  !  :Smilie:

----------


## Vlad12

> ,    .


  ,              .

----------


## Sokolova

1:.  , ,  (     ).   -     .  , ,   . .  :Super:

----------


## BuhSoft

,     :Smilie: 
    .  ?      ,  ѻ  (     ,    ѻ).
          . .      1 ?

----------

> 1: ,          .  1:    ,    .


  .   ,        .  .     .     200        10-15   ()    .

----------


## Lisaya

:Wink:  


> 10-15   ()    .


     ,    2-3 ,  200

----------


## od17

> 


 ,       ,        :Smilie:   ,      ,    :Smilie:

----------


## BuhSoft

*od17*, 
  ,  .  ,    :Smilie: 
     ,   ,   .  1    ,   ...
   ?
    - .       ...

----------


## musicman

> 


 ... ...
*BuhSoft*,  +!  :Smilie:   -    !
Muzzz

----------


## BuhSoft

*musicman*, 



> ... ...
> BuhSoft,  +!


.      :Smilie: .   ,    ,  ...
      ?

----------

> *musicman*, 
> 
> .     .   ,    ,  ...


 ,       1.    +  ,     1  ,    .    ....

----------


## BuhSoft

> 1


 ,     ,   (,      -  ,       ...).
   1   .  .




> 1  ,


    ,   .      1,     .    ...   1       ...

----------


## Vlad12

> 1       ...


???    ?

----------


## buch1956

1 ,

----------

BuhSoft - ,     -!     - ???   -,       ....  :Smilie:

----------


## BuhSoft

** , 
www.buhsoft.ru
   ,  ...

----------


## BuhSoft

*Vlad12*, 



> ?


,   .
     ,     -   ...

----------

1  ,         - AXAPTA.     ,    . ,      1!!!
   !

----------


## kaso

Scala. ,  " ",   ,     .      :Smilie:

----------


## dzhewl

Buhsoft!!!
     ,      ,      .       . ,    ,        .

----------


## Inuly

.     5 . 1   ,       .

----------


## vladmir

2005 ,         Exell,    1.
   7.7 . 4.5   . 1.3.  ,   ,    ,  -     .  ,      .      .    ,     1   ,        .  ,  ,  1      ,     ,      ,     ,  ,     . 
   ,    ,         Exell.  :               ,    ,   ,      .
   ,  ,       ,   .   ,     . : 777  ,      .

     :  -   ,     ,    -,   ,  .
,   !

----------


## BuhSoft

,        - MS Excel.          :Smilie:

----------


## 200

1 , , -    .  , ,   ..    7    .    -  . -   ""     , 1     .

----------

> 


  .     .  .    -   .

----------


## vladmir

> .     .  .    -   .


   ,   ,      .   :       ,         ,     . .  ,   ,        .     ,       ,     .

----------


## Fishka

> 1 .       .           24        .      ,      ,     ,        - "" -        (     ,     ,   ,     ,      ,  ,   ).      .


        . ?              ...            .  , ,  -       .   ,     .

----------


## Tatyana65

> ,        - MS Excel


  - ??? 


> C Microsoft Offie


 -    !
     - 65   1-! - , - ..      -   7 ,       -   .      .    1- ,  ,      ...  :Smilie: 
 ,  ,         ,     . , ,       :Smilie:  -      ...

----------


## BuhSoft

*Tatyana65*, 
,  .

----------

*Fishka*,   !

----------


## BuhSoft

> , ,  -       .   ,     .


,    ,    ...
        ()   (). 
         :
1. ,  ,      
2. ,  ,      .
          ,      ,    -     .
         ,     ,  ,       .
 - ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Vlad12

> ,      ,    -     .
>          ,     ,  ,       .


..     . :Wink:

----------


## .

.   ( ) - 1!

!!!!   2004   ,    !!!   "" - !!!!!  !!! 1 !
  -     (    .,    )    !        !
   !    -  !     ,           .      ,      ,   .
     !           ..       ! ( ,  )

 ,   -   1!
, ,     ,      ,  1 -      :Wink:  ,     !
(    ,    ,   !,       .
------
        - "/"  :Smilie:      !  :Wink:

----------


## Tatyana65

* .*,    http://www.comtec.ru  :Smilie:

----------

> . ?              ...            .  , ,  -       .   ,     .


! ,          ,  .     ......
         ,   ,      , ,   . ,      ,     .            .                  "   ".
    ,   ,       ,    .

----------

> ,   ,       ,    .


       ..... .    ,   ,      .

----------


## Vlad12

> ** .


 :Wink:

----------

1, -    ?

----------

,      ""?
, ,     DOS- "-4" ,     WIN- "-5" -    ,   ,    ...
     .

----------

.        ,     ,      .   1              excel     .

----------


## BuhSoft

> excel     .


    ,       .

----------


## zas77

> ,   ,      , ,   ....            .                  "   ".


    ,       ,       .   :yes:    ,        ,      ,      . 
          ""?    ,  .          :Frown:  
      ,      , ,        ?  :Wow:   -  !   :Frown:  
,   ,      ,      ,       :Wow:

----------

1,  
, ,   ,   
  - 
    1     ,      :Wink: 
,  ,  ,    ,       
    ,       ,        :Wink:

----------

(  )
   1         :Wink:     1  ,    :Big Grin: ,   -     
  , ,  ,      (   ?  :Wink:  )       , 1     
   / -      ,  -    :Big Grin: 
  () , , ,  !  :Smilie: 
   1  -..        ..  ,    / / /   .

----------


## milok

** .
  (  ),    .      .    .
 :Smilie:

----------

.       ,       .  -       ,   .          ,        .
  ,     ?   - -       ?          50?       ,

----------


## Aquad

** , 
     ...

----------


## ()

> ,       ,       .     ,        ,      ,      . 
>           ""?    ,  .          
>       ,      , ,        ?   -  !   
> ,   ,      ,      ,


   -  .

----------


## zas77

> -  .


 -        :Wow:  , ,   .    -, ,   (    )  :Big Grin:  

      .     ,     .   :Wink:

----------


## milok

> .       ,       .  -       ,   .          ,        .
>   ,     ?   - -       ?          50?       ,


   .       .    .    ,  ,   .       -        .
      ,      -         .     (  )  .

,   ,        -      :Smilie:

----------

-,    -.  ,     .  -   -     !,        ,      (,   .).     ! 1 ....
    (!) ,      .       ! !

----------


## zas77

> !


 **      ,        ?   :Wow:  
 . ,   ,    .  :Wink:

----------


## Enigma

1 .     2     ,       1,        .

----------


## vladmir

> / -      ,  -   
>   () , , ,  ! 
> .


 ,     +,  .

   !

----------

Excel  1C

----------

*vladmir*,    .    !

----------


## vlk_vik

:    ,        ,       20 ,   10    .       ,  --.         - , ,      ,   -,     !-       ,       !

----------


## zas77

> 20 ,   10    .       ,  --.         - , ,      ,   -,     !-       ,       !


", -!  , , ..." (  "").   :Wink:  
  !   :Big Grin:     !  ::  
  :  !  :yes: 

,  ""   ,    " "  - .   2-      (   ) , , .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,  . ....
 , ,  ,    :  1     :Frown:  ,     .....
  -, -  ,   ,

----------


## vlk_vik

> ,  ""   ,    " "  - .   2-      (   ) , , . 
> __________________
>     ,


  ,   2  -     :  .       ,         .     ,   -...
  -  .

----------


## stas

*zas77*,   -   .

----------


## 1-

,    "-"   ,    "-",   ,    .
  "1"       ,               .   ,    ,   ,        ,      .

----------


## vladmir

> *vladmir*,    .    !


   ,    ,     ,   .    ,   ,  ,   ,  ,   ,      .  .
        -  ,   ,    . ,  ,    ,  ,   .


, , !

----------


## milok

[QUOTE=1-]
  "1"       ,               .   ,    ,   ,        ,      .[/
QUOTE
   .    1    - .  :yes:

----------


## milok

> ,     ?   - -       ?          50?       ,



    " ".-      ,   1.        -     ,..       .  . .         .  :Smilie:

----------

> ,    ,     ,   .    ,   ,  ,   ,  ,   ,      .  .
>         -  ,   ,    . ,  ,    ,  ,   .


      ,   .    !    -     .

----------


## Lisaya

,   ,    !     ,     1,   ?  , ,     -        .   ?  .    ,    .     ,  ,   ,    ,  -   ,

----------

?  ,   .  ,    ?  ,  !     ,  1   .        1,    .     -  .

----------


## vladmir

> ,   .    !    -     .


,  ,      :    ,    .   ,       ,  -   ,   . , ,   1  ?
  ,      ,  280 ..   ,     ,      ,     .   ,    ,  ,  ,     ,   .
  ,    . ,   1    :        ,        ,   1,  ,  ,   ,    .
,  1     ,       ,    ,    .
   1   ,      ,   , ,       ,     ,   .  ,  ,    280 ..
 1  ,    ,    ,  -     .

, , !

----------


## Lisaya

, ,    ,   ,      , ,  , ,        .  ,              :Frown:

----------


## IraIva

> ... 280 ..   ,     ,     ...
> ...   ,    ,  ,  ,     ,   .
>   ,    . ,   1    :        ,        ,   1,  ,  ,   ,    .
> ,  1     ,       ,    ,    .


.      1    (  6-)  -     .     (    -).     1-.      (   7.7,     ).     .      .             ,   ,       ,     ,     .   :Type:  
  ...   "   ".     ?    1 ?   :Mad:

----------


## Julia:-)

:Vampire:  1C:  Excel
 Excel   ,       ,  ,  ,  -   ,

----------


## lawcourt

-,   (   -  - )  -   ,     ....    1-,        ,     ,    , ,  , .... .         ,

----------


## zas77

> ,    ,     ,   .


    , 
http://www.1c.ru/rus/products/1c/predpr/torg77.htm,
  -   (   ). 
     70 . 
   .  ,  ,        .

----------

1,     ( 3 ),   , ,    ,     .
1-  (     !)      ,          .

----------


## vlk_vik

[QUOTE=1-],    "-"   ,    "-",   ,    .  :Cool:  

,  .      -  -,    "",       !       ,  ,      , -    ...
 -         -,       ,    .

----------


## shumatoxa

> "".   ...


  5    .
,     5   .
 .     .   ,     .
        .
  -  ,    .

----------


## zas77

-       .      ,        ,       :Wow:

----------

> 5    .
> ,     5   .
>  .     .   ,     .
>         .
>   -  ,    .


 3-       ,     98-  ,   DOS         ,       .
 ,    ,     ,        ,        .      .

----------


## vladmir

> ,        .      .


   !  1, -  ,    .    ,       .

----------

SAP R/3

----------


## In.na

1     . 1 -  -   ,     1  -.   .     .  .  ,    .

----------


## BuhSoft

> .  ,    .


     ,      ,      .

----------


## _

1,   ...   EXCEL-

----------


## alex_spb

,  1      50 %     .     -  .         :Smilie:

----------

-  1,  ,     ,  . -!!!        .   ,   ,    ??!!    ,  :Smilie: )

----------

1  Excel,     ,      ,           . ,    )

----------


## Aquad

**, 
   " " ...        :Wink:

----------

... ..............   ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## Aquad

**, 
  ... 
   -   ...

----------

CrazyBuh  
1  -  ,   Excel   . ,    ? 
       .

----------


## MTs

1.   Excel  .     1. 
  Excel  .  -  (     )

----------

,   ,   .    ,    ,        ...

----------

> ,   ,   .    ,    ,        ...


   ?

----------

.    ,   ,    .  -,        ,    ,     .  ,    .

----------

> 1 , , -    .  , ,   ..    7    .    -  . -   ""     , 1     .


  ???
www.parus.ru

----------

,     ,

----------

SAP R/3  -      (  12 . ).
    -    .
         30 .
           .

----------


## stas

: ""  :Smilie:

----------


## Naumov

> : ""


        :
"  ..."

----------

3  , 3    ,    . ,      ,    1    ,    1,5 (!!)      1  - (1  ,          ,        ).     ,     excel-,  11      -.         1    -   ,    ,    .  1   (dos-)  .., .
-        . ,   ,       ,   .      .        ,        .     ,       - . , , , ,  ,        ?

----------


## zas77

> ,       - .


-,    .  , .          .

----------


## BuhSoft

> .


          ( , ).    - .

----------


## zas77

> 


 . , ,  1 (  . )     ,       .  "   "?

----------

> [   ?]          ( , ).    - .


       ,        .   1     (        , ,   :Smilie: )),   2    !!!         ,  ,      :Smilie:

----------

> ? 
>      ,,    .


   " ".      ,     .     ,    ,   .     1   .    censored !!!

----------


## BuhSoft

> "   "?


     ,    . , ,        (    ,   ).     " ",      .               ,         .   ,   ,        .    ,     .
 .       .    ,       ,       ,  ,                (,  ).  ,      "".  .   ...     ,       .    .     ,      -     -   (  ,     ),         ,       .     .
 , ,   ,                     . 
       .      ,  ,      . 



> ,        .


   .          ,            .    ,      . 
       .     - ,     .     .      .
    ,     .     ,  .

----------


## J.M.

(700 ),     1,  ,           . 
    ,     ,     .
  ,             ,     EXCEL,    ,  1   . 
,  ,    , .       ,             , -      10.. 
    1:        ,     --         ,      ,     .           . !

----------


## TatyanaG

1.    .   ,       .

----------


## .

> (700 ),     1,  ,           . 
>     ,     ,     .
>   ,             ,     EXCEL,    ,  1   . 
> ,  ,    , .       ,             , -      10.. 
>     1:        ,     --         ,      ,     .           . !


  1,     . ..      -       120%!!!
  :       !
,   ,    --....     .
 :Wink: 
  ! -   !!!!!!
 :Wink: 
 ,  ,     .
 1-   -   ,  .
       !     .
   - + .      !
  -  /  (,        )!    -  ,    ....

----------

> :       !    - + .      !


-   , -   ,  -  .  .

----------


## Aquad

> ,   ,    --....     .


   !!! 
      -   ""  ...

----------

1C !!!  !

----------

1-7
     1-8.0
 ,    -       .

----------

"" 1,   "" (,    :Embarrassment:  ). ,    (  ).

----------


## MTs

-   1-8.0 ?
   ?

----------


## PUSHKINA

,    !

----------

-   SAP R/3?

----------

*MTs*, ,   .     .

----------

1 -   .             .    !  :Wink:

----------


## sova*

, -   ?   
   , .  ( )   ,

----------


## Accountant-G

-   -,  
   -. !  :yes:  
   ,      1-.

----------


## scif

1 .    :Type:

----------

> , -   ?   
>    , .  ( )   ,


   !!!!!!!!!!   ,    .  .    1      !      1  (90 ..  )!!!!!!!!!        /!!!!!!!!!!!!  1      10   60, ..         (  ),       !!!!!!!   ,     充.

----------


## poncha

1  .     .     ...   !
   -   !  !
 :Frown:

----------

> !!!!!!!!!!


   -         ?

----------


## Aquad

> 


     ?!  :Wink:

----------


## Andyko

...    1   ,   "" ,    1,   .

----------


## msv70

1 -       . 
   - -   ! .
     SAP R/3 -    ,    .      -   ,    ,  ,  ,   ....

----------


## Solo_k

1  -          ()    ,                 .
    1 +
 /    1

----------


## 77

1   :Big Grin:    .

----------


## Mariette

1 -    ,   .  :yes:  

       .    ,    ( ),  -   ,   10000   ...  -   1          ,   ...  ,    5000 -    -  1    ...

----------


## Accountant-G

> 1 -    ,   .


- , .
  !  -    .
,  ...     ""    -      .
, ..,  ,   ,  -   -  .   -  .

----------


## Aquad

> -   1          ,


   ?  ...

----------


## Mariette

> ?


   41 .                    .         1...  :Type:

----------


## Aquad

*Mariette*, 
    ... !!!     !

----------


## Mela

> , -   ?   
>    , .  ( )   ,

----------


## Mela

> 1 -   .             .    !


   ..  - ,    ,    ,       
   ?  :Wink:    -  (    )

----------


## Mela

> 1     .


  :7:

----------

1   .  , ..  .        (Word, Excel)

----------


## Mela

> ...    1   ,   "" ,    1,   .


  - -   
,       ERP  -     !  :Smilie:

----------


## Mela

> -         ?


Navision Axapta -    -   
Navision Attain -    -    
 -

----------


## Mariette

> Mariette, 
>     ... !!!     !


      (    )      41  (    ).          ( : :     2 ,       7   10  -  -  ).   -  ...       (  :Dezl:  ),    .             ...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> -  (    )


  -    -   .    -       .      110$ -   ,    ,     .   , ,   ,    .       ,        1,       ?

----------


## Mela

-   :Smilie:

----------


## Margoutte

1 - !!!          !!!    - ,   ...

----------


## Little_girl

1 7.7 ,  ,    1  ,       Ecxel......   ....((

----------


## Elchypanibrey

1 7.7. -    -      , ,   , .   8.0.  1  -  ,  , ,    ,    -  .
     ,  -  (  )  ,    1 .
  1 ,     .   :Super:

----------


## Skynin

.
   1... .

  .       .    , -!            ( ). ,   ,          .

        .    .  1 -    ,   ,    .

----------


## Notta

1 7.7 ,  ,    1  ,       Ecxel......   ....((

       Ecxel   ...        , ,   :Smilie:

----------


## IrinaIV

R3 ( ),       Excel     : 51, 60, 62,  ,     Excel, ,  (., , ,  /  -)   DOS-      (    ,  2002.  ).  R3 2   1,           ,        ,  ,       R3 (            ).     ,  ,         .....    ,          ,        ........... 
      ,   -  ,    ,       (   ),    (   )       ,    .   - .
     ( -, ,    ),     .
,     ,    R3   ,    DOS- ,          ,    .

----------


## .

1-  .     "" .

----------


## Mariette

> 1-  .


  -     ,      ...  :Grenade:  
     - . !!!

----------

-.  1-,        5,   7 .    .   .

----------

/     1.
        ,  //  ..
     ,                        (   ,      ).
    1     1   (    ),          /,  -   .
//----------------
    .
 1  97 ,   10  
.          1    :Smilie:

----------

> - .


 -2005  .  .  ,  ,   ( 1      , - ).
       ,   ,     ,     , - 8000 ,  2000   1,       .              . 
  ,  ,     1         .

----------


## Marla

1  ,      . ,    100-200   ,     ,     ,    1

----------


## disko

Excel
 +

----------

> +


      ,         :Smilie: 
    , 1  ,   ,       ,   100-200 .       ,       .

----------

1999   1  

  Excel

----------


## Mariette

?   ...             2     10 ...  :yes:

----------

1 7.7        .       1 7.7,       ,         . ,      (  )  .

----------


## zas77

> 1 7.7


   ,       ?

----------

.       ,    ,    , .. ,    , .    -            ,       .         (..),      ,          .  ,  -     .  - ?      ,       (     ).

----------


## BuhSoft

> -     .


 ,          .   .

----------

,      ,       .

----------


## BuhSoft

,     .      -   ,  .   ,   ,   ,       .

----------

,     ,      .   ,     .       ,     .       1 7.7 . 4.5   .   ,      ,   1,      ,      .

----------


## Oder

1 8.0  ,     ,      .

----------


## tta

1 8,0       .   7.7,      8.0,                 .       (  7.7  .)      .....-  8.0?   8.0   ,      .    ....  :yes:

----------


## Oder

,   ,    ,      .        ,     .  ,   /,     ,     (   7.7.).    .

----------


## Yudjen

[QUOTE=]  .       ,    ,    , .. ,    , .    -            ,       .         (..),      ,          .  ,  -     .  - ?      ,       (     ).






   1 7.7   ,  Microsoft Money.  1   ,    (   ),   ,   "",      ,          ..  ,  ,     (..  )  "   ",       /,   ""  ,    ...     !!  :Smilie:

----------


## _

1   ,     .
    ,   ,   .

----------


## BuhSoft

,  . 
     :  ,    ,  ,   .
    .

----------

,     ?     .    .  DOC   .   -5     ...

----------


## orlov

,      (   ),      . ,  ,  ,  ,    1.

,    1   ? ,   ,        .       .   ,   .     ,  .

 .           1.      ,     .     ,       ( ).

 !          ?    (,  -  ):

  1:
1.   (   ,    ,    )
2.     1000 .(    1  )
3.     5000 .(    1  )
4.     5000 .(    1  )
"    1  " -       ,                  .
      -   .   , ,     .

----------


## BuhSoft

. ,   ...

----------


## orlov

> . ,   ...


      1   ?    :Smilie:

----------


## Li-

:)   ?    1  .          ,     .      :)...      20/18% .           ... 1 -      ,  ;)
    -!..

----------


## BuhSoft

> 1   ?


  . -     "" 1,         . 
   .  ,  1   .   ( ,       ),     ,   ,  .     1   ,      ,      .          (    1).       .

----------


## orlov

> . -     "" 1,         .


  ,     1.  ,      . ,      ...
      ,    ,   . ,  100       5000 .. ( 500 ..  )   .  10          ,       ?



> .  ,  1   .   ( ,       ),     ,   ,  .     1   ,      ,      .          (    1).       .


.



* 4.  * 
...
  -           ,     ,   ,  ,             -       ;

_(     .)_ 

  -           ,   ,    ( -  ),   ()                     . 
*    ,        65  * ,    ,    , ,     ,       . 
     ,         65 ,     ,        ,     ,  ,          ,   .

_(   , 1   65%    )_ 
...
  -     ()  ,   ,    ;

_( 1    )_ 
... 
   - ...  ,    ,         ,  ,      ,              ;

_(    1,      - ,   ?)_ 

* 5.      * 

  ()   ( ),   ,        , .    ()     ,      (), : 
...
   ,           (    ,  ,  ,   ,          ,  ,     ,  );
     , , , , ,  ,                   ( );

_(       )_
...
,    () ;

* 10.  *  
1.    ,   : 
 ,    ,            ;
     ,    ,  ,       ;

_( 1    ,      ,    ,      ,     ,       )_

http://www.maprf.ru

----------


## BuhSoft

> (     .)


1.        ,        .      ,    ,   .
2.  ,  1  .



> (   , 1   65%    )


      .          ,     .   ,     "" .
  ,     1 .      ,    1   .
.
  ,        .   -    .  .      ,  1 - .        .     .



> (       )


      .   ,      .   ,       ...



> ( 1    ,      ,    ,      ,     ,       )


     .   .    ,       ,   .    ,                   .
     ,    ""  :Smilie: .

----------

> 1  ,     1 .      ,    1   .


   .    10 000 . 90%  1   - .

----------


## BorisG

> 10 000 . 90%  1   - .


...    ... 
     ...    ,    1     .   :Frown:  
        .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Programada

> .    10 000 . 90%  1   - .


       .    ,  300 .  - 95,5%  ( 1,  ) - !
           !

----------


## DIR

> 1 8.0  ,     ,      .


  7.7    ????    ? 
   , ,      -           ,  ...

----------


## BorisG

> 7.7    ????


    ,   .      ...  ...

----------


## Mikhailov

> ,     ?     .    .  DOC   .   -5     ...


 , . 

    -5,   -.     .
 ,   ,  ,         ,     . 
   !

----------


## Jinah

> ,


      ....

----------

1: ,    ,    ,     .    MS Office ,        !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Skynin

> 1 -      ,  ;)


...
 :
--      1991      .   ,     ,     ...   ,    ,     ,   ...

--     ,    , ,  .  ,      ,      .

 1991    7500 ,    -         1,     .

      1992 . ,     ,      ,      .          -    (, , , ,     .)    .              ,   1,    . 
...
    ,    .       , ,  ,  .        ,    .      ,      ,    .     ,      90-    ...

   , , ,     ,    50%  ,  ,    .      ,    ,   .



       ,      ,    1       ,   .

    1   !!!.

  1      ,        . , 1       . 

     :
--  ,       ...   ,    R/3 (SAP),    1:.          -     ,           -      .

-      1  ,      , , ,       1. 
...
        .              ,   , , ORACLE  IBM,       ,       .
...
 ,       ,      .
...
("1 -   " - : Andrey Akopyantc)

----------


## Lener

1.       .      .   - ,       . .       ,    .

----------

> 2.  ,  1  .
> .


  " "?
 orlov     :

"( 1    ,      ,    ,      ,     ,       )"

--,    1C  ...  -, , - 300$       (17 )        , ..      ( ,  , .,   1   ).

----------


## BuhSoft

orlov ,          , , ,    ,       . 
   ,     ,  .          .  .      .
 ,  1   . -        , -       .
  -     ,      .
     1,     .    .

----------

> -     ,      .
>      1,     .    .


   ,       " ",       " ".  ,    ""     .    ,  1 -   ,   -     ,      .   ,  ,  ,  ...

----------


## BuhSoft

- .             ,      .
 ,  1 -  (      )      .    ,  1            :Smilie: 
(    ?)   :Wink:

----------

> ,  1           
> (    ?)


, ,  BuhSoft, 1    . ,  ,           .

----------


## BuhSoft

!  ,     :Smilie: 
-      .    1 ,         :Smilie: 

      - !

----------

> -      .


 BuhSoft,    ,   .     ,      ... ,        ...
 !

----------


## BuhSoft

.        ,  ,   ,  "   ".       .   ,      .
      .        ...

----------

,  ,

----------

-  5.2.
   ,     ,     ( ).          (   ,  ..      ).

----------


## Young Love

, ,  : ++   .   ,   .

----------


## Fessalonika

1      -      ,               :Wink:

----------


## zas77

> 1      -      ,


       " ". ,   6.0       ,  7.7   , ,    :Wow:

----------


## Fessalonika

7.7     - ,        , 1     ,        .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zas77

> 7.7     - ,        , 1     ,        .


, ,   .    **    .  :Wink:

----------


## lubezniy

> -,    .  , .          .


 ?   ?          ? ,            (       ),      ...

----------

> ?   ?          ? ,            (       ),      ...


    , lubezniy.   -  ,     . ,   (www.elmis-soft.com), (   )         - , , ,  .    ,    .           .
   ,    ""    ,                 ,  . 
        , ..          (     ).       ,     (   ,  ,    )     - .  , ,         1,      1.

----------


## lubezniy

> , lubezniy.   -  ,     . ,   (www.elmis-soft.com), (   )         - , , ,  .    ,    .           .


    ?        , ,     ,         ,    .        .




> ,    ""    ,                 ,  .


. ,         (   ,   ),     . 




> , ..          (     ).


  ,        .




> ,     (   ,  ,    )     - .  , ,         1,      1.


    (,  ,    - )     ,   .        -      .     ,    ,       -      ,          .

----------


## BuhSoft

> ,    ,


!    ,       ... , ,   ..
  .   ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

> !    ,       ... , ,   ..


    ,         .




> .   ,    .


       (, ,  )   ?  :Wink:

----------

> (, ,  )   ?


,     ,  .    ,  ,    ,    ,    ,   !  -     ....

----------


## BuhSoft

,    ,    (=  ).
   -    ,    ...

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     ,  .    ,  ,    ,    ,    ,   !  -     ....





> ,    ,    (=  ).


 ... ,   ,   -        .    .            (   - ) ,          ,            .           ?      -  ,    ,    (, , ) . ,        -            ,           .



> -    ,    ...


 ?

----------


## BuhSoft

> ?


  - ,    :Smilie: 
  - .   .   .   ,       .    ...    ,  .
      .     .          ,    -    .

----------


## lubezniy

> - ,


 ?  ?  :Smilie: 




> - .   .   .   ,       .    ...    ,  .


     ,   . .? ,       : - -  , - .     ,      ,        .            ,    ,      ?




> .     .          ,    -    .


      -   .

----------


## BuhSoft

,  ,        .     .    .      .  .
  .   .     .       .    .       ?    ,  ,     .     -.
  .  ,      .    ( ). 
   ,     .
       ,         ,       .

----------

1C,   ,   ,    ,

----------


## Foxx

1,   7.7,   8.0.       ,    7 ,     ,  ,  /       ,    .     ,

----------

, ,     ??? ,     ".  ",     .   ?  :Smilie:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,     ??? ,     ".  ",     .   ?


Excel -   .       ,        .   ,   ,  ,   , , .  :Smilie:  ,           ,         ,  Excel    ,     ,  .    ,       ,     ""      .    Excel     ,     "", ,    .        ,   .

----------


## Andyko

> 


  :Smilie: 
  .   " " .

----------

!    1 ?!          ,    !

----------

1?     .

----------


## Tanya S.K.

> !    1 ?!          ,    !


 1      . :yes:

----------


## DIR

-     . 
      -        .  :yes:

----------


## Patricia

2.1.20 - ?    ,     (      , -  1). ,  :     ,   . :yes:

----------


## lubezniy

> 2.1.20 - ?    ,     (      , -  1). ,  :     ,   .


  ,    ,      (,   -   :Smilie:   ).    l  ,   Excel -     .

----------


## Patricia

> ,    ,      (,   -    ).    l  ,   Excel -     .


     ! :Big Grin:  ,   ,        Excel.            (  . ).

----------

> ,   ,        Excel.            (  . ).


       .
          .
   - -   .

----------


## 4

1    :Smilie:

----------

1,       ..   .. :Embarrassment:

----------

> 1,       ..   ..


  :Wink:

----------


## lubezniy

> 


  ,         ""    .           ,     ,        ,   .   - ...

----------


## BuhSoft

> - ...


       .     ,       (  ).

----------


## lubezniy

> .     ,       (  ).


      " " - " ".      , ,   -     , ,  ,     "", ,        ,           ,  . ,  ,            ,         ,  ""    .       .

----------


## semerka

1, ,

----------


## kroket

.
         ,   , ,.    .
1.    1. 7.7,       (     550 .)
2.    5.4
3. - v1.71  Kors-Soft
4.  nalog.ru
5. -  epfr.ru
    .       .

----------


## Naumov

> .
>          ,   , ,.    .
> 1.    1. 7.7,       (     550 .)
> 2.    5.4
> 3. - v1.71  Kors-Soft
> 4.  nalog.ru
> 5. -  epfr.ru
>     .       .


     1  .
 , ,        .

----------


## kroket

.     .         .         ...    , , ,    .

----------


## kroket

.      ,       .   1. 7.7 .     ?

----------


## ludaS

> 


         .    -.      ,           . ,     1.   ... .

----------


## ludaS

> .
>          ,   , ,.    .
> 1.    1. 7.7,       (     550 .)
> 2.    5.4
> 3. - v1.71  Kors-Soft
> 4.  nalog.ru
> 5. -  epfr.ru
>     .       .


 -: .   5000 .                .        .  .        .
http://www.real-soft.ru/index.html

----------


## lubezniy

> .    -.      ,           . ,     1.   ... .


        ,     .     1    ,       (           ,        ).

----------


## DSV

1:  7.7

----------

)         )     -.    ..    .  ,  -    .     -.    1.           .       )     .. .   ,    " "      (   ).        .

  .   .   ,        .  ,      .    .    .  ..?))       .        .  ..    .    ..       ,            .                    .

----------


## lubezniy

> )         )     -.    ..    .  ,  -    .     -.    1.           .       )     .. .   ,    " "      (   ).        .


  :  ,    ,    ,      .             ,     (   ,      -       )       .




> .   .   ,        .  ,      .    .    .  ..?))       .        .  ..    .    ..       ,            .                    .


  ,  SAP R/3      ,     ,         ,    ,    -       ,   -   .  ,        ,      .

----------

1C  Excel   :yes:

----------

1.       Exel     .  5        .    -   1  .

----------


## _7

1,  -     
         1   ?   1200     ,    -   ?       ,    -   ,  ?

----------


## Naumov

> 1,  -     
>          1   ?   1200     ,    -   ?       ,    -   ,  ?


   8000 . .
        V8       .

----------


## semerka

> -   ,  ?


     -?

----------


## _7

.  ?    ?

----------


## _

""....    1,      -    ,   ,   1.     ,  ,  ,   . ,    ,    ,  1    ,  ,      - ,    -  ,     :Frown:

----------

1:  7.7  
   ....
1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ElviraS

1: 8.0 ,    ,  -  :Frown:

----------


## Naumov

> 1: 8.0 ,    ,  -


    -  .

----------

1   8.0      .  ,     .        ().    .        .

----------


## ElviraS

:Smilie:

----------


## ODREAMS

> 1:  7.7  
>    ....
> 1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


    1,    - , ,  .  ,     . , 7.7    . ,    1    .
     , ,    .

----------


## 789

-      ()   1?    ? :     1000 .     20 . . .

----------


## Alex30

17.7:  ,      1,      -       ( , dbf, ....),    1   ,      1,       , ....    ........

     1,       - ,  -    ,     , ,......

----------


## 789

,    ,     ""  1.  30-        1 . .   12-15 .         .  ,      ?        ,   10    1 -

----------


## Alex30

,    ....     (. 250 . .),     1    ....



> 


"   ?!" -     ,               .  :Wink: 

   , - - , - -  ,   -     ,   .......




> 


,             ,           ..,       "  ".....

----------


## Avvakum

> .     .         .         - 1.1  -.    , , ,    .





> .     .         .         - 1.1  -.    , , ,    .


     "-"
!

----------


## ludaS

> -      ()   1?    ? :     1000 .     20 . . .


 -,     --, .         -  .      .               . (    ,  )

----------


## -

1     ! ,     ...       !  :Wow:   :Frown:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## BuhSoft

.     1.      ,       ,        :Smilie: .
   ...

----------


## BorisG

> .     1. ...


*BuhSoft*,   ?    ?
    ...

----------


## BuhSoft

,  ,  .       1.        () - .    .   1    ,         .       .     ,  .

----------


## DIR

> *BuhSoft*,   ?    ?
>     ...


, ?
        1,           ,   1  ,    .     .      ,  " "   .

----------

-   1997  -        - (    ) -  ,   ,       1 (         -   ).    - !

----------


## DIR

> -   1997  -        - (    ) -  ,   ,       1 (         -   ).    - !


 :Big Grin:  
  -  1994   :yes:  
 ,    - .

----------


## _

> 1...     ,  " "   .


 ...    - ,    ,

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

-  ,   ?

----------


## _

*ZloiBuhgalter*,

----------


## Naumov

..

----------

,  1-     (..    ),          .     ()      .       -  1.

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

to 
     -    ,          .

----------


## BuhSoft

> ,  1-


       .        .
   1 ,     .   ,   ,    , , 1  .

----------


## ltymuf

(    )     .     .     - . 
1 -           (  ,  ).
     .

----------


## BuhSoft

> 


     ,   ...



> 1 -


  ,    ...



> ,


,        ...
      ()

----------


## ltymuf

....      1 ?
.
    ,   .,    ..  .   :Frown:

----------


## BuhSoft

. -   1.  ,    ,       1    .
   1     ,         .   "1 - "  .       .

----------


## ltymuf

,  "",   1.      . ,    .   ,  ,   .   .      .     "1 - "?   .     ?
 1  - . 50 %   -   .   .    .     1. .

----------


## BuhSoft

> "1 - "?


 .    1.     ,      .
  ""  .    .

----------


## ltymuf

1    .     ,    .    1     .    .

----------

1 7.7  .    " ()"  :Smilie:    1 7.7    -  ,  ()    .

    !!   ""      . -     (  /    ,     ) -  ,    "" (-  -    ..  - "   ?",        ,     -  ,    ,    - "   ",       (      .. :Smilie:  )      ()  ..
    .   -. 
 1 7.7     , "" (   )   .    ...   ....    - ", ,       ,         "". ,  -  (  .()  6-7 ,  .   -  ,   -   -   -  ....).  ""  ,    ,       ...
  ""  Excel-,  , ,   ""   1 ...    ...  "",      ... :Big Grin:

----------

-. 
1- -    .   !

----------


## lubezniy

!

   1,  ,    1,   .      ,                   1,       .   ,           .

----------


## BuhSoft

> .


-, ,      ,        .   ,     ,   .      ,  ,    .
       . -  ,    -  ,       ,      ...
  ,       1.  .        .

----------


## musicman

> 1,  ,    1,   ...
> ...         .


     1 -    ...
    -     .                .

----------


## lubezniy

> -, ,      ,        .   ,     ,   .      ,  ,    .


   -   ,   -.  : ,   ,   ,     ,       ,   1  ,       "1 - ".         ,        (  -         ).  ,        ,    .




> . -  ,    -  ,       ,      ...


  ,     ,       ,  1. ,        .

----------


## BuhSoft

> 1


  :Smilie:   ...

----------


## musicman

> ...


 ,     ,  1 -        .      - ,    . 1     ,         :Smilie:    -      .
  ,    1-      :Smilie:

----------


## Buh2

> ,     ,  1 -        .      - ,    . 1     ,           -      .
>   ,    1-


   . 1      .        ,    "  ",    .

----------


## zas77

> 1      .        ,    "  ",    .


  ...  :Wink:  
    "  " , ,   :Frown:

----------


## BuhSoft

> 1


 !!!  ,    .        ...

----------


## _

*BuhSoft*, 1 -        
  -

----------


## Buh2

> "  " , ,


   !  ** !!!!

----------


## Buh2

> ...


   ,     .   ,         .

----------


## _

> ,


      "".

----------


## Margo123

> *BuhSoft*, 1 -        
>   -



    -   ...
   100!!! 1 -  !   ,   -  ,     -      .1  ,  .   -      .     .

----------


## DIR

> -   ...
>    100!!! 1 -  !   ,   -  ,     -      .1  ,  .   -      .     .


,   ,     .  , ,       1,   .
       " "... ,  ,  , , - ( - -      ),  ,  ....  ?   - ,     .       1... :yes:

----------


## BuhSoft

...  ""      ...
  1        :  "-"  "   ".

----------


## _

*DIR*,     ?

----------


## DIR

> *DIR*,     ?


    ,   1.   1         -- . ,      ,       .

----------


## musicman

> BuhSoft, 1 -        
>   -


    "1",    90%    :Wink:

----------


## ludaS

> *BuhSoft*, 1 -        
>   -


  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:  .   1    ...
,   ,    .

----------


## DIR

> .   1    ...
> ,   ,    .


 - .         -   ...

----------


## _

> 





> ,   ,    .


*
ludaS*, ,    ,   ...

----------


## 2006

> - .         -   ...


 . 
     -  ?   !

----------


## Alex30

> !   !!!!


,     1 -  ,        -   !



> 1 -


 - .        ,      1 - ** !!!

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

>     
 :     03 ? ( :  -  .)

----------


## DIR

> . 
>      -  ?   !


 ,      .
  ,           .      .

----------


## Alex30

> :     03 ?


, .
 ,           .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

-   .
+
 ?

----------


## Alex30

(  http://www.buh.by/mes.asp?t=4223 -    ,      ):
Twist 30.04.2003 10:28:05  . 90% ,      1  
1. 100%      . 
2. 50-100%       . 
3.     . 
4.        . 
5. 100%       . 
6.        . 
7.         .
8.      23,24,25,26 ,   . 
9.   /         . 
10.    /       . 
11.      . 
12.     . 
      ?!!!

     - ,  -...
: 1, , -     .

----------


## Andyko

> 7.


           ,    __,     1...

----------


## 2006

?           ,     +   20-150   ! 
     1 /   (  ,         ?)  
      02     1    !

----------


## DIR

> ,    __,     1...


 ...
     .        .      .      ""  ""  .
 :yes:

----------


## Alex30

> ,    ,     1...


 ,  ** ???  :Wow:  
 ,  ,    ?

----------


## AlenaA

1- .   1-.  ,  1-.   1 -    ,       .    ,  .     -    , ,         2006  , , .          .    1 - , , .   : 4      .      - .
               .      . 
        - .      . ,  ,     , ..   .   -    :    ,      DOS.           . 
             .  ,     -      .    . ,     .      (  )     .     .    -   .

----------


## Naumov

> 1- .   1-.  ,  1-.   1 -    ,       .    ,  .     -    , ,         2006  , , .          .    1 - , , .   : 4      .      - .
>                .      . 
>         - .      . ,  ,     , ..   .   -    :    ,      DOS.           . 
>              .  ,     -      .    . ,     .      (  )     .     .    -   .


"    -  !".
p.s.   .
  ,  , ,    .        ,            (   :Smilie:  ).

----------


## Andyko

> ,  ,    ?


  ,   ...

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

>  
1)     ,   .
2)      .

----------

1 C   ,

----------


## Andyko

*ZloiBuhgalter*, ,  __...     .

----------


## ludaS

> *
> ludaS*, ,    ,   ...


  ...     ! :Stick Out Tongue:         !     -     .       ,      , -      .         (   )-      . .   -   1  .

    ,  1  .    -  .   .      .      -   ,      ,   .

----------


## 2006

> !


!          ,    1999 ,    .  2002,   ,   .      :Wow:

----------


## Alex30

> !


  " ",    "   "!
 ,        ,       -   ! 

  -    -   !

          ,           ,          -      :Wink: ......

----------


## 2006

> " ",


  :Stick Out Tongue: 

    2002    128        ,    !  :Wow:        1   !

----------


## Naumov

> *ZloiBuhgalter*, ,  __...     .


,

----------


## Alex30

> ,


 :Wow: 
 .....

----------


## Buh2

> ,  1  .    -  .   .      .      -   ,      ,   .


  .     ,   ,    (..  ).   ,       ..    !!!    ,  03 , , -       (   30 ),  -     .      .    1  ,         .  ,    **.     , , ,    ,  ,      ,        .

----------


## ludaS

> !          ,    1999 ,    .  2002,   ,   .


,            ,   ,  1  ,   ""    ,       .    .   ,   -   ,   , ,  .        !   ,    ,   20-30    . ! ?  !  :Frown:  
 ,   ESC   .     -   5-8 ,      ,   ES ,    17.7   ,   1  .     ,   .       "" -, , !!!      ,      ,    ?     ,  1     - 500 .  -  ,     .  ,  ? -....   - ,      -! !  1      ,   --.  ? !!!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 2006

> - ,      -!


     1     ,          (     31.05.06)  :Wow:

----------


## ludaS

> .     ,   ,    (..  ).   ,       ..    !!!    ,  03 , , -       (   30 ),  -     .      .    1  ,         .  ,    **.     , , ,    ,  ,      ,        .


  ,      1  ,     ,      ,     1  5 ,  (!)  /  + ,        .        ,   ,       . :Frown:  .    ,   -     ,      !       -  !     1-!

----------


## ltymuf

, *ludaS*,     1,   ....
   .

----------


## ludaS

> 1     ,          (     31.05.06)


  ?

----------


## 2006

> ?


  ,     .  :Wow: 



> , ludaS,     1,   ....


 :Super:

----------


## Buh2

> ,   ,       . .


      ,     03 .    ,     -  10 000 (!) ,   ,        .     30 (!) .   2       1.

----------


## 2006

> -  10 000 (!) ,   ,        .     30 (!) .


    ....

----------


## ludaS

> , *ludaS*,     1,   ....
>    .


       ,    .     .   1     ,    .    ,        ""-  ,   .     .       .  ,    1   ,  ,          -   ,  .     -,       !   -   95  .   ,     1  (    )    - , , .   -,   ,       ,  ,   .   .   -,        -. -   ,    ,   .     2-3     1    . -  .       -,    (!)   50 ( ,  ),    70  ,            html-              ,        .    .         ,      ! 
 1 ""      .     ! 
!
       1,           .    -     ,  !

----------


## 2006

> 1,


      .    ,        .

----------


## Buh2

> ,    .     .   1     ,    .


   !?   !!!???




> ,        ""-  ,   .     .       .


,       -    . ,     ,  ,       , ..    .




> -,   ,       ,  ,   .


,  ,     1    ,     . ,  ,   ,    ..



> 1 ""      .     !


 ,   .

----------


## Buh2

> ....


,  -   , ,  ,   .

----------


## 2006

> ,   .


    .      1,      ,      (   ),  ,  ,    !     ()   , ,    ,    ,          /.  :War:  
ps         ,   !

----------


## ludaS

> ,       -    . ,     ,  ,       , ..    .


        ,    ..     .   -    ...  ....    2   .       - ,    ,       1 -    .




> !?   !!!???


 -      ...



> ,   .


  ?      $     ...

----------


## Buh2

> ?      $     ...


 -   . , ,    .   ** ,   ...

----------


## ludaS

,      -     ....

   ,   ?  :yes:   :Smilie:

----------


## Buh2

> ,   ?


     .      .  -    .

----------


## ludaS

> .      .  -    .


      -    ,   ,   ,         5  ,  ,    5      ,    .    -.          -  40 ...           ,      ,   -   .    !    -      - .    1 -   .  - 3   100   -,       ,       . ,   - ,    ....
      ...

----------


## Buh2

,       , ,    ,      ,       .      .   .

----------

....,    -  ....         (   ),   ....       ....   ....    ....  ....  . 1-    .....  ,   )

----------


## 4

...  ,  1..... :Big Grin:

----------

,   .  :yes:  (1  )
        ?      ?

----------

** , 


> ?


  :Smilie:   .  ,    :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## masha_hayd

> ** ,      .  ,


 18.0  7.0.
        1?
 ,              .
   ,        .

        ,   
  .

          ...

----------


## Lemori

1  1994 ,   , ,    .   1     .

----------

(3,5  )   ( ).       .   -  ( ). + -, + -, + !!!1  !!! (-   -          ).
- ,        ?!

----------

?
 ,    1.
  ()     
    (    "").           .

----------


## ltymuf

**,  =

----------


## Lemori

> 17.7   ,   1  .


         ? :Wow:  




> ,      ,    ?     ,  1     - 500 .  -  ,     .  ,  ? -....   - ,      -! !  1      ,   --.  ? !!!!!


 -  F9.     .




> 1 - , , .   : 4      .      - .


  ,    -    .




> ?


           ,    ,       .




> ,    .     .   1     ,    .


   ,    ......



> 1 ""      .     ! 
> !
>        1,           .    -     ,  !


   ,  ,       1   .      .

----------


## shape

1    .
        .
 ""       .
        .
        .     ,      ludaS             .          -     -        1        .

----------


## shape

!!!
     8.5
   -       

        -                               -     
  1            1     
    1             -          1                  ,    1             .
  1           ..               1     .
       .
            ()                          .                ,    ,      : " ?".                     .              .        
               .
        1                           .         .  1            (   ,  )        1 ()    ,     1.
               .

----------


## BuhSoft

1   ,    :



> -


  .   .         .    .



> 1            1


   .   ,             .  ?



> 1


    .  ,   (.. )   .     .



> 1             .


  ?        :Smilie: 



> 1           ..               1


    1.    1    .              .



> 1


    .     .        ( ).     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## shape

1

----------


## masha_hayd

...      ..

      1.
    . 1   .

    ...         ,  ,         ,    .    .
-(((((((
     .


-  .      .         .
        .  .

..    ? 1?
7.7   ,    - ,    .

  ,   ,       .
       .
       - ,        ...   .

    ,      (   )      1        .
 ,    ,    .....

        ...   .
  .

  .      1  .

    .    .  ,  . ,    ,  ,  ,   .
    ...      - ,   .
-(((((((((
 ,           .  .
       ,        ....     ..       ...
  .

----------


## orlov

1!
  ,    .   1    .    .    .    ,           .

*1    

 ".".   /  1    ,     .

    ,  1: 7.7,    I . 2006 .       17 ,           .     ,    -  I  2006 .,           .

 .           . ,                   (  ).

      17   .
*
,   ?
 = http://www.klerk.ru/news/?53420

----------


## lafy

?     ?      ?        1 (   ?)  :Embarrassment:

----------


## BuhSoft

> 1 (   ?)


...   :Smilie: 
    ,      ,           .   1     100  (   )  100 .  (       ).
      ,      ,         .

----------


## lafy

: ,    , 15  , 10    , 20 -   ,   ,    .    ,    ,    ,       .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Naumov

> : ,    , 15  , 10    , 20 -   ,   ,    .    ,    ,    ,       .


140$  " ",     !

----------


## BuhSoft

.  240 .      ,    1.



> 140$  " ",     !


    2-  ?  ?    ,      .

----------


## Naumov

> .  240 .      ,    1.
> 
>     2-  ?  ?    ,      .


   -.
 ....   ?
p.s. 2-,  .  !

----------


## DIR

-        .        - ...

----------


## Naumov

*DIR*,      .  :Smilie:

----------


## BuhSoft

> -.
>  ....   ?
> p.s. 2-,  .  !


  1!
  "-"      ...
   ,          . 
        ...   1  .
   ,    100 .      ,     1.   ,   1    :Smilie: .       ,    ...
    .  1        ,    ,         .  ,      ,   .       ,     ,     ,       ...
      1   :Smilie: ,        :Smilie: .    ,  .        ,  1 - ,     -     .

----------


## Naumov

*BuhSoft*,    .      -   ,     ,     .
    ,            -   .

----------


## BuhSoft

(     )    ,  -    .     . 
      ,       (   ,    ).    1        ...
:
   ?  :Smilie: 
  ...

----------


## DIR

> ?
>  ,    1.
>   ()     
>     (    "").           .


,   ?        "".        .

     ""     ...

----------


## DIR

> (     )    ,  -    .     ..


 ,   ,      ...   .  ""  .  ,      ,      ,        .  1.,       -     .      ,      ,   .
,   1 -    ...      ,       .

----------


## BuhSoft

.   ,     .     1  .        ,        . 
   ,       ,    ,      . , 1   .         . ,   ...       1 .    .

----------


## DIR

:       1.         -.     ,  , ,   ...   .  :yes:

----------


## DIR

> ,          .


 :     ,    2001   :Big Grin:

----------


## BuhSoft

,   .     .   ,     .             .         :Smilie: .
 -       .    ,    ,     .    ,  .        .
        .      ?       2001 .         ,    .

----------


## DIR

, ,    2002 . ,  .    ""   ,   ,      - .

----------


## BuhSoft

- ...        ,   .     .
 ,  ,  .

----------


## Naumov

> (     )    ,  -    .     . 
>       ,       (   ,    ).    1        ...
> :
>    ? 
>   ...


 ( ).    .    ,      .

p.s.      (       ).

----------


## lafy

140$  " ",     !
  ,        ?      .  :yes:

----------


## Naumov

> 140$  " ",     !
>   ,        ?      .


-.   .       .   77  . ( ,   ,        , ,  ,  ).

----------


## lafy

Naumov ,    ,  ,      ,     :yes: (    ,   )  :Frown:

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

>  
//   :Big Grin:  -    ?

----------


## Naumov

*lafy*,     ,       : "  ".
  ,    :Smilie:

----------


## lafy

,     (   ),      ,         :yes:

----------


## Alex30

> 


-,         -     ,   "--"!!!  :Wink:

----------


## shape

1  -    !!!!!!!!!
))))))

----------


## DIR

- ,      .
  ,  " "  "",        ...  "" -  .

----------


## Alex30

> - ,      .


!        -   ,           .

----------


## DIR

> !        -   ,           .


    :      -,          .
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Alex30

, ,  ""  .

   :      ,       , , ,...?    1 -       !

----------


## shape

1      

 - 



  1       

 ,      ,     1      ,     .        1. 

      ?


     ( )










                        .
                                        .
      1       
                        1

----------


## DIR

, ,    ?  1        ,        .  .     ,    ,    .  1     .
   1  ,             ...     .     ? ?  :  1   ,       ?
      -   1.        (      -   ,      ?).

----------


## shape

1?
      ?

----------

,    ,  " ". ,     -   .      1  .    ,  ?      ,    ,  ,    ? ,           ,  ?

----------


## shape

?
 .  1         .
               .
  -                            .

----------


## shape

1                
                      .       .

----------


## DIR

> ...      
>                       .


       1   .      ,       ,    .
   ?    1     .
 ????   ?  ?    1.   1 -      ,    ,      1.

----------


## shape

?
    .                  1.
               1 - !   !                        .
            .

----------


## DIR

1.         .
2.      ,     "".
3.   ,       ...  " "         ,   1,   "",        .
4.    "" 1,  ,       ,      .

----------


## shape

DIR    
 .
   ,      
  1    
 :yes:

----------


## DIR

?     .    ,      -   ,     .   , , ...  ?   .     ,  :  ,   -  .  :yes:

----------


## shape

1   
        1 




      1         
                  .        ?            
       . 
      -    !

----------


## DIR

?      . ,    1   ,    .   ,  .       .       "" .            .
, .  :yes:

----------

1  :Smilie: 
   8  ,    , .  ,    ,      ,   ,     ...

----------


## ludaS

> -    !


 -    -,   -.

----------

,    .
1: -    .   :
) ;
)   ;
) -  ,   1      .

    1 .       7.7 ( 8.0 -  ).
  1     .  80%  (  )       , :
)      ( 140$       180$  ).  -            -    .           -  -   .  :    ERP        ( ).   - ,   .; 
)     -    .    ,     .
)     , .1,   1.       .      ,   ,     ,  1      .  -    30$   ...
)   1:         ( ,  ,     .).

     - !

----------


## shape

> -    -,   -.


   ? 
    ?
  1      1    .

----------


## shape

_     ,   ,     ,  1      ._

----------


## MIG700

: 1 -   . 
 ,  .
,  ,  1 - ,     ,     ,     (   - ).
  ,  1 ,       -      .      (   1 ).
 ,      .      (     5    -).   (,      ..)  .       ,       -  ,  ""    !
,      .   -        ( 1000 -  ).           .    .       .
  1 8.0 (SQL-),   ,  ,   - .      ?

----------


## DIR

1000   ?   -  ?  , ,    ?  ,  ""    SQL.
, ""      ...

----------


## MIG700

,    " ".
   - ?
  1.

----------


## ludaS

> ? 
>     ?
>   1      1    .


    -  ,    .
  -   ,    .  .,      ,     . .  .      ,    -  ,   -.  - ,  ,     ,    -   ,  -    . 
      "  ". :yes:

----------


## Loe

,       1 8.0.?  :yes:

----------


## Naumov

*Loe*,   ?
      ?

----------

8 ,    ,  ,   .       7     Excel.        1.  .      ,    .     ,     3-4 ,     ,  ,  ,   10 .,  .    ,  2 .  ,       ,   ,     ,    .    . 1   ,     1,        1,   1       ,      ..

----------


## Naumov

**,      .  .   ?  :Smilie: 
     .

----------


## shape

> 8 ,    ,  ,   .       7     Excel.        1.  .      ,    .     ,     3-4 ,     ,  ,  ,   10 .,  .    ,  2 .  ,       ,   ,     ,    .    . 1   ,     1,        1,   1       ,      ..


    1             

     1   .

----------


## shape



----------


## DIR

> ,    " ".
>    - ?
>   1.


  .  , , -  ,   ...  " ".

----------

,

----------


## AlenaA

> "".   ...


,   , .    ,    . ,   .   ,   , - , , !!!    .  ,    1  -4,    .    ,      . , ,    .  1,   .   - .  .    5    . , .    ,  .

----------


## AlenaA

> 4    ,       (  )  .           .   1     .



- !  .       1,   ,     "" . ,         . ,    .      ...  -       ( 20 )   ,        .    -.      ...  ,... (  -  ,  ,  !   .       ,    .    -  .    !    !  -  ,         .    . ...     ...
   1 ...

----------

> "    -  !".
> p.s.   .
>   ,  , ,    .        ,            (   ).


 , ,   ?    - ?   ?  ,  ""    ?
     .  .  .   .

----------


## zas77

> ...  ,... (  -  ,  ,  !   .


 ,       ,       .    ,       (  ). ,       .

----------


## shape

> ,    1  -4,    .    ,      . , ,    .  1,   .   - .  .    5    . , .    ,  .


 !
   1        .
         ,       1

----------


## DIR

.   .  ,       ,   ,    ,       .  :yes:

----------


## Naumov

> .   .  ,       ,   ,    ,       .


    ,      ?         ?

----------


## DIR

.  ?
   ?    .   -  , ,   -     .     - ,      .

----------


## Naumov

-      :Smilie:

----------


## Loe

!
!!!
      ?

, !

----------


## ltymuf

1C 8 .         :Frown:

----------


## AlenaA

> ,       ,       .    ,       (  ). ,       .


 ,   , .    .   -     ?   ,      , , ,      .  , ,       ,      ,  "".   -  . -   .    . ,       "",      -.    ...

----------


## Shennon

.   ...  , ...   ,   - !   ... :Smilie:

----------


## AlenaA

> , ,    ?  1        ,        .  .     ,    ,    .  1     .
>    1  ,             ...     .     ? ?  :  1   ,       ?
>       -   1.        (      -   ,      ?).


 .  ,     1    ""  "" -       .  :      -   (  )    ...
    1:: ,                   ?    .  76 . ,   ...

----------


## zas77

> -     ?


,      .    ,    (   ) . ,  . ,   . ,      .     - .    ,  .

  .     . 
        - ,  ,        ,  ,    .

----------

> 1   .      ,       ,    .
>    ?    1     .
>  ????   ?  ?    1.   1 -      ,    ,      1.


!!!!!     ...   ...   ...

----------


## AlenaA

[QUOTE=zas77]...   ,    (   ) . ,  . ,   . ,      .     - .    ,  .

 ,      .      (. , 1)     ...  ,  "   "   .  "1 7,7"  ,  "1 ".  "1,"  ,  "1.".   "1 "  ,  .     - .    ...   "", ,   !.. , ,         ,   ""...      "", .  ..... , -     ,    .    "" -   .         ,   .     ...  1...   "" ,        1    ... .,   ...

----------

> .   ...  , ...   ,   - !   ...


    ,      ?

----------


## Naumov

> !
> !!!
>       ?
> 
> , !


  ,   1    ,    2004  v77
   2005   V8 (   )
 -    .

----------


## Naumov

> , ,   ?    - ?   ?  ,  ""    ?
>      .  .  .   .


 -!

----------


## Naumov

> "" -   .         ,   .     ...  1...   "" ,        1    ... .,   ...


.
p.s.      .    1   .

----------


## TanyaM

> (   Wind  ) -,      .       .
>    ,            1     .


! ! ,   1-   ,  ,     .
    2000 ,  .   1.

----------

> ,    ,    1,     ...  ,    ,         ,    ,  ...


  1 c EXEL

----------


## V

> ,    .    -  .    !    !  -  ,         .    . ...     ...
>    1 ...


           , ( -       ,    )        ,    " ",         :Smilie: .     ,    ,       ""...      ,    .      , ,     :Smilie:

----------


## nadezhda.l

1.    ,           .      ,          .    ,

----------


## Iranl

,   1-  :Big Grin:

----------


## adna

,    -!  - ,   ,    -        ... ... 
 -,    15%     .    ,   .

----------


## Naumov

*adna*,  1:

----------


## BuhSoft

*adna*
 ,      :Smilie: .
     ,    ...

----------


## vjiky

1C

----------


## aag

-.

 ,   ,   ,       ...

   ,    .

----------

-        (,  ,         ) SAP R3?[/QUOTE]

----------


## Naumov

**,    :Smilie:

----------


## shape

1 for ever   :Smilie:

----------


## TopManager

1       ...

----------

-!!! 9

----------

,      :Smilie: 

http://www.accent6.com

----------


## shape

> -!!! 9


   ? )))

----------


## shape

> ,     
> 
> http://www.accent6.com


 

       . 

 "  "   ,    ,         .      , ,  ,              . 


 ,     ; 
        ; 
    ; 
    ; 
  ; 
     ; 
    ; 
 ,    ; 
  ; 
  . 


    ; 
  ,        ; 
      ; 
   . 


       ; 
     ,    ; 
     ; 
  N8; 
    . 


        ; 
      ; 
    ; 
       ; 
-          . 


  ; 
   ; 
     ; 
  ; 
  ; 
 ; 
   . 


      ; 
  : 
 ; 
   ; 
- ; 
 ; 
  ,    " "   ,         ; 
          .

       1?

----------

> . 
> 
> [...]
>        1?



. http://www.vobu.com.ua/forum/viewtop...=7585&start=30
  ,  .     .

----------

-    :Smilie: 
. http://www.ib.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1877

----------


## BuhSoft

-.       :Smilie: .

----------

:     ? 
*BuhSoft*,  -   ,     ? -.

   ,             ,           .

 -      ,      .

:   " "     . .
 . . ,      .    .      ,     .   .

----------


## .

.
,

----------

